# Monster.com hacked again...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

The Internet job web site, Monster.com was attacked by hackers again for the second time since 2007. In this instance hackers have stolen user data directly from the database, including user ID's, passwords, email addresses, names, phone numbers, and even basic demographic data.

Monster.com has urged web site users immediately change their password on the web site. Possible phishing emails may also be sent out, and the company urges users to watch out for phishing attempts to steal more personal data.

http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/01/27/monstercom-hacked-again


----------

